# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Fishing has continued to improve on Calcasieu ! Hot weather and light winds have made for easy trout limits the last few weeks ! Give us a call today !!

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

